# Shipping Car from UK to NZ



## CD Woolston

Has anyone shipped their car from the UK to NZ, we're looking to move to Auckland this year and wondered if anyone has any information?


----------



## escapedtonz

Yes there's a few people on here that have with varying results. One with a nightmare story of the car being broken into and parts being stolen.
Didn't do it myself. I seriously looked into it but with the shipping costs, red tape, all the documentation, making sure the vehicles are totally clean, compliance costs, dealing with customs & MPI and then dealing with NZTA to get it on the road I thought it was just way too costly and too much messing about.
We had a motorbike, a car and an SUV and we had planned to sell the motorbike and car and just bring the SUV but since we had only owned it 7 months from new we would have had to pay GST on it (NZ value added tax) at 15% of it's value.
With the approx. 2500 quid to ship it and likely $10000 just in GST it wasn't worth it at all so we sold it and just used the cash we received for all the vehicles to buy used here.

If you have an older car I wouldn't bother. You will never get the shipping costs money back for it.
If you have a newish car and have owned it over 12 months then yes it's likely to be a good idea to bring it over so long as you're thinking to keep it years.
Remember everything is metric here so KPH and KM's not MPH and Miles. If your odometer doesn't convert you'll struggle driving till you get used and you're unlikely to sell the car whenever you come to get rid of it. UK spec isn't appealing here.

Some facts:
There are 2 types of car here:-
(a) NZ New
(b) Import

Both types are Imports as there are no cars made here so everything comes from overseas. An NZ New car is an Import to NZ Spec.
An Import is all other vehicles that come in that aren't to NZ Spec. They are to the spec of the country of origin. The majority of these are from Japan, so the likes of Mitsi, Mazda, Toyota, Suzuki, Subaru etc and can have Japanese writing on buttons/stereo/sat nav etc etc which doesn't work here anyway. Stereo's may need a band expander in order to work.
There seems to be more European imports coming in to the country nowadays in my opinion so the likes of Audi, VW, Skoda, Peugeot etc. Not seen a SEAT yet!

Most people drive automatics in NZ. 
Most people drive petrol cars in NZ as the fuel is already taxed so no road user charges to pay like diesel. Regular 91 is around $2 a litre.
No-one cares what car you drive. There's no keeping up with the Jones's here. They are for one thing only....getting from A-B. Considering the red tape you have to go through to bring a new car here, when you see some of the crap people drive here you would be amazed why you had to go to such lengths to prove your car complies etc.
Costs to run a car is way cheaper than in the UK - possibly half. Insurance is half the price. Fuel is cheaper. A WOF (like a UK MOT) is cheaper. Servicing is cheaper. Vehicle license is currently $278 a year for a passenger car/SUV - they are not governed on emissions. This cost will drop from 1st July as ACC is cutting it's element of the charges by an average 41%.
If you have a diesel you must purchase additional road user charges (RUC's) as the fuel is not taxed so the government has to get it back from somewhere eh! You must pre-purchase these in blocks of 1000 KM's which costs $58 per 1000 KM's. At the moment diesel is around $1.15 a litre.

European cars are expensive to buy and maintain here so in my opinion people seem to steer clear.
There's loads of used cars available and the prices of some will shock you, BUT you have to remember that to run a car it is a lot cheaper so paying more for a car initially isn't that surprising. Forget the deals and bargains of the UK. You won't find them here.


----------



## CD Woolston

Hi and thanks for that information, it makes very interesting reading. We didn't realise that a UK spec wouldn't be attractive to NZ drivers, although our car is a BMW 'm sport' - we are reluctant to sell it as its a great drive and a very economical diesel. However, as you quite rightly said, the costs not only for shipping from UK to NZ but all the extras for importing are adding up and are making it far too expensive. It is true that no one cares what you drive out in NZ we've been many times and our daughter lives there, so its making us think now we should sell here and buy 'used' when we arrive - simpler all round. Thanks again for the information, much appreciated.


----------



## baldilocks

Nice to see that the snob value of a car is not something you find in NZ. It isn't here either with something like 50% of the cars in our road being over 14½years old and in fact ours (a 2009 model) is one of the newer ones. Here in Spain, a vehicle is a means of transport not a status symbol.


----------



## CD Woolston

Ours is also a 2009 model which as previous comments made with regards to 'older' cars makes us more certain that it really isn't worth shipping out. We're now thinking along the lines of buying used when we arrive, I'm sure there'll be plenty on Trademe, or so my daughter tells me.


----------



## escapedtonz

hoblitkralen said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I ask for some advice please.
> 
> With exchange rates as they are right now, and shipping charges relatively low we have decided to bring my car with us.
> 
> Its a 2009 BMW X5 - and I am confident it will have no issues with certificates of conformity; I am also aware of the import / GST regime.
> 
> My question(s) is this : When it comes out of the container and has been cleared by customs, what is the procedure for getting it registered onto NZ plates ?
> 
> Assume that it will be insured.
> 
> Can you drive it on UK plates until it is registered onto NZ plates ?
> 
> Its only 2 year old - will it need a WOF ?
> 
> How do you tax it ? Can you tax it on UK plates whilst waiting for NZ plates ?
> 
> How long does all this take ?
> 
> Thanks very much for your help.


1. Once it has cleared customs and MPI (use to be maf) you get the paperwork by paying the appropriate fees - if any.
Once you have these the car is effectively free to be taken but obviously cannot be driven away as it's not legal.
You need to approach nzta for a compliance check. If you get through this you'll need a warrant of fitness and then you can register it, get some plates on it and pay the necessary vehicle licence fee to get a rego ticket. If it's a diesel you'll also have road user charges to pay.
Insurance is optional but you'd be highly advised to go for it so you have some insurance for the asset. Acc covers for injuries to people sustained in all accidents but it won't cover any costs relating to a vehicle repair or replacement.

2. Itll only be insured if you insure it and pay the premium.

3. No.

4. Absolutely, but they'll be 12 months at a time till its 6 years old then 6 months at a time from then.

5. You purchase vehicle licence by making an application at a suitable authorised outlet - eg a post shop, an AA shop or an NZTA office or by doing it online assuming you have all the necessary details - won't be available for first registration.
When you go through compliance and registering it the first time the vehicle licence will be included as part of the first registration fees. 
You cannot under any circumstances drive on foreign plates - you'd be shot on sight!!!

6. Two words - piece and string!
Will take at least 8 weeks to arrive if you pay for a premium service. Average around 10 weeks but usually 12 weeks. You also have to be here to take possession immediately or specify someone already here who will take immediate responsibility on arrival.
The rest all depends how easily or not the car gets through compliance and the warrant etc. You won't get any guarantees from either the shipping company or nzta at this end.

If i could give you any advice and you'd listen.......don't waste your money. You'll never get it back. Waste of time and money. Your talking best part of £3 grand or $6 grand. Sell in the uk and buy another here. Yes it'll cost you more to buy the same car here, but then again it's cheaper to run a car here so you'd expect to pay more for the asset.


----------



## Kev Sid

escapedtonz said:


> 1. Once it has cleared customs and MPI (use to be maf) you get the paperwork by paying the appropriate fees - if any.
> Once you have these the car is effectively free to be taken but obviously cannot be driven away as it's not legal.
> You need to approach nzta for a compliance check. If you get through this you'll need a warrant of fitness and then you can register it, get some plates on it and pay the necessary vehicle licence fee to get a rego ticket. If it's a diesel you'll also have road user charges to pay.
> Insurance is optional but you'd be highly advised to go for it so you have some insurance for the asset. Acc covers for injuries to people sustained in all accidents but it won't cover any costs relating to a vehicle repair or replacement.
> 
> 2. Itll only be insured if you insure it and pay the premium.
> 
> 3. No.
> 
> 4. Absolutely, but they'll be 12 months at a time till its 6 years old then 6 months at a time from then.
> 
> 5. You purchase vehicle licence by making an application at a suitable authorised outlet - eg a post shop, an AA shop or an NZTA office or by doing it online assuming you have all the necessary details - won't be available for first registration.
> When you go through compliance and registering it the first time the vehicle licence will be included as part of the first registration fees.
> You cannot under any circumstances drive on foreign plates - you'd be shot on sight!!!
> 
> 6. Two words - piece and string!
> Will take at least 8 weeks to arrive if you pay for a premium service. Average around 10 weeks but usually 12 weeks. You also have to be here to take possession immediately or specify someone already here who will take immediate responsibility on arrival.
> The rest all depends how easily or not the car gets through compliance and the warrant etc. You won't get any guarantees from either the shipping company or nzta at this end.
> 
> If i could give you any advice and you'd listen.......don't waste your money. You'll never get it back. Waste of time and money. Your talking best part of £3 grand or $6 grand. Sell in the uk and buy another here. Yes it'll cost you more to buy the same car here, but then again it's cheaper to run a car here so you'd expect to pay more for the asset.


Just to add, I agree..... I brought my Navara in 2012 to nz from uk, was it worth it, sort of, it was mine, safe, reliable. One word RUST, it was found to be "rusty", it had the slightest amount of surface rust you could imagine.... so it would not pass inspection. Had to have it sand blasted and treated. Having been here 3 years and seeing cars pass a WOF that the UK MOT would throw the book at, I am slightly shocked.... As long as it goes here, somebody will drive it.
Kilometers instead of miles, see if you can change your speedometer. I did, got one from Ireland (they are in Ks) changed it before it left the uk. 
Spares,,,, cost an arm and a leg here, some times it cheaper to get parts shipped from the other side of the world than from down the road..
Would I do it again ??? Maybe... maybe not. you have to do your figures very carefully and do you really like the car...
Kev.


----------



## Shaun1962

I've lived in NZ for the past 13 years and I was surprised to find that someone would say " ...but then again it's cheaper to run a car here so you'd expect to pay more for the asset". The facts about NZ are that everything is very expensive here! Wages are low, taxes are high and applied to every cent you earn and spend. Most Kiwi's have very little spendable income left after paying for essentials. With regard to bringing a car from the UK I'd have to say if you do then be prepared to be given the run around and bring you cheque book. Best to leave it or sell it at home unless you really love it.


----------



## Mark D

Just to add my 2c worth.

Its a BMW. There is plenty cars here that will do the same. BMW is nothing but a brand name now and is not even made in Germany. I shipped my car. Wish a never now. 2 year down the line she is still sitting in the garage wasting away. Garages here are worse and more expensive than the UK. I have struggled to find a decent garage. 
BMW parts here are way over priced. Get on you tube and look up auto expert. some great advice from JC. If you really cant part with your car only opt for a container. I have still not been paid out on my insurance for the parts stolen and the damage caused. The also can treat your beloved car how they like as the small print says not liable for any damage during shipping. Like kerbed alloys, bashes to the door scratches. There are all part and parcel of the shipping process according to the insurance. Also the salt killes the underside of the car, 

Once you take it to a garage to be tested they will ask for the underseal to be removed to check for rust no matter how new the car is. 

I trust you will make your own decision, what ever you choose if i can assist please let me know.

Mark


----------

